# Blinkschaltung für 12Volt



## systemamsg (5. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials125734.html durchgelesen und wollte mir so was auch bauen. 
Doch leider wird die Eingangsspannung: ~ 12V betragen.

Hat jemand einen Plan wie ich das mit 12Volt Eingangsspannung anstelle?
Die Ausgangsspannung sollte: ~ 11V betragen. 

Man sollte die Blinkgeschwindigkeit einstellen können, am besten mit einem Poti.

Es wäre nett von euch einen Schaltplan zu bekommen, und vielleicht auch mit den Bestellnummern @ reichelt oder conrad.

Also nochmal zu den Spannungenswerten:
Eingangsspannung: ~ 12V
Ausgangsspannung: ~ 11V

Ich bedanke mich rechtherzlich im Voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen, 
systemamsg


----------



## chibisuke (12. Februar 2004)

Davon abgesehen das die schaltung keine blink sondern eine blitzer schaltung is, äh... ja funktioniert es mit 12V genau so...

Die gezeigte schaltung ist ein selbsteregender monostabiler multivibrator, 

Für eine blinkschaltung, wo das licht nicht nur kurz aufblitzen soll, eignet sich´wohl eher ein asstabiler multivibrator.

*schnell nen schaltplan zeichnen geh*

http://chibisuke.dnsalias.com/IMG/astabmv.jpg

Die ausgänge sind da wo ich die spannungspfeile gezeicnet hab.  und zwar ist der eine aktiv wenn der andere inaktiv ist..

die berechnung erfolgt so:

T = t1 + t2
t1 = 0.69 * R3 * C2
t2 = 0.69 * R4 * C1
f = 1/T

t1 = die einschaltzeit
t2 = die ausschaltzeit
T = periodendauer
f = frequenz

Wenn du nun die blinkzeit einstellen willst, so brauchst du dir R3 und R4 entsprechend durch potis austauchen, und C1 und C2 entsprechend dazu wählen.

Die schaltungsbeschreibung erspar ich mir, sie ist aber in jedem besseren buch das diese schaltung behandelt nachzulesen

Achja und was R1, R2 betrifft, die sind von der last die du anschalten willst abhängig, pass aber auf, den I(ce) auf sonst grillst du den transistor.


----------

